# Lumix DMC-FZ8 oder Sony DSC H5



## beowulf18 (17. April 2007)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich stehe gegenwärtig vor der Wahl der Qual. Und zwar möchte ich mir eine Superzoom Kamera zulegen.

In die engere Wahl dabei habe ich dabei folgende Modell gefasst:

Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ8EG-K
Sony DSC-H5


Für die Sony spricht meiner Meinung nach das 3Zoll Display und die vielfalt an Einstellungen sowie das Sony auch im DSLR Bereich tätig ist(Stichwort: Know-How). Für die Panasonic das Leica Objetiv (ist das eigentlich besser als das Carl-Zeiss Objektiv der H5?) und das die Lumix SD-Karten(günstig) nimmt.

Gegen die H5 spricht, dass sie nur Memory Pro Duo Sticks nimmt und diese in der Anschaffung teuer sind.
Gegen die Panasonic, dass es Panasonic ist und ich noch nie was von denen im Kamerebereich gehört habe.


Ich möchte auch nicht von der Einstellungsvielfalt erschlagen werden. Mein Anspruch ist, dass ich möglichst viel Zoom hab und auch ordentliche Bilder machen kann, also von der Qualität in den von mir gesteckten Preisrahmen das beste...

Eventuell hat schon jmd Erfahrung mit beiden Modellen oder kennt jmd der kennt jmd.... Was ist zu den beiden Modellen wichtiges zu Erwähnen und in welche subjektive Richtung tendiert ihr.


Grüße
beowulf18


----------



## mschuetzda (18. April 2007)

Hallo,
es ist zwar nicht ganz die Antwort die Du erwartest, aber ich habe mir vor ca. vier Wochen die  LUMIX-DMC-FZ50 gekauft, die übrigens baugleich mit der   Leica V_LUX1 ( ca. 800 Euro) ist, die Test die ich im Net gefunden/gegoogelt hatte waren durchweg sehr gut. 
Und ich bin bis jetzt auch sehr zufrieden. Hat zwar viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, aber die Bilder im Automatikmodus sind meistens gut bis sehr gut.

mfg
mschuetzda


----------



## beowulf18 (18. April 2007)

Morgen,

@mschuetzda

ja an so eine hatte ich auch erst gedacht, aber ist mir mit 408EUR einfach zu teuer. Die jetztigen mit knapp 320EUR sind eigentlich schon über dem Budget.... inkl. Speicherkarte erst recht.... darum wollte ich nicht noch höher gehen.

Die FZ50 ist ja schon Profi-Bereich...:suspekt: 


Die Reviewer von der Panasonic DMC-FZ8EG war hier positiv angegetan und meinte, die Mega OIS ist einer der besten der Ihm bis jetzt untergekommen... ich glaube ich nehme die FZ8


----------

